# I need help with a 1969 400 Engine!



## gpm6367 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am new to Pontiacs and am attempting to install a points dist in my 1969 Pontiac 400 in place of an HEI that had been installed. I brought engine around to #1 tdc (balancer line at 0) and wired firing order from there. I have not been able to get the car to run as it appears firing order is off even though I have triple checked everything. 

My continued problems make no sense...so I double check the shop manual and the procedure for setting the dist IF dist removed and engine turned over...pull plug #1, crank engine until compression felt and bring the crank around to position in picture # whatever...but picture # whatever shows the balancer mark lined up with first mark on timing tab...12 degree btdc...it is crystal clear that balancer is NOT brought around to 0 mark on timing tab. That is contrary to every engine I ever worked on...Is this a Pontiac thing? Are there any engine builders who know? Please email me at [email protected]. Thanks.
GM


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Refer to this thread with answers;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?p=108311#post108311


----------

